# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Matrix Labs Test. Eth. real/fake?

## stronger1986

So this is a new lab for me, Testosterone E. from Matrix Labs. I've found very little information on them. And none on this particular product. It "Looks" good, round edges on label ie. but I really don't know.. can anyone help me? If you need any further information not seen in the photos feel free to ask.

If anything in this post needs to be altered let me know mods, and thanks for weighing in guys. <br><br>

----------


## stronger1986

Well guys this stuff is the real deal, grab it before some a**hat starts making matrix knockoffs. Lol

----------


## austinite

When did you start pinning this stuff?

----------


## OnTheSauce

Cant see the pics on my phone but I had some matrix stuff. Was pretty straight

----------


## largerthannormal

why are we posting lab names in the open?

----------


## austinite

> why are we posting lab names in the open?


Because the rules changed a few months ago.

----------


## austinite

So in one week you figured out this stuff is great?

----------


## largerthannormal

really???????? dang i been away too long.........


and ya what happend in this one week that made it great?

----------


## austinite

^^ yeah, check out the new UGL forum on top of the Q/A section. Pretty cool.

----------


## stronger1986

Hplc

----------


## austinite

> Hplc


So when did you start pinning this stuff?

----------


## stronger1986

I don't know that it's great, I know it's either test or another some compound with the same weight + a few kilodaltons. 

I was using Andropen for the start of my cycle, and switched onto this recently. I'll continue to update if any changes occur.

----------


## stronger1986

> So when did you start pinning this stuff?


Mon 1 ml, I'll use it again Friday at 1ml

----------


## austinite

> Mon 1 ml, I'll use it again Friday at 1ml


So how do you know it's great stuff? Test E takes 6+ weeks for effects to kick in.

----------

